# Pictorial rabbit size chart



## ladysown (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone know where to find a pictorial representation of a rabbit sizes chart?


I can find lists that have rabbits broken into general size categories, but I'm looking for a pictorial representation of that.


Thanks for your helpfulness (if able to help).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 13, 2013)

Try looking in books--that's how we ID'ed some of ours.


----------



## ladysown (Apr 13, 2013)

that's not what I want. I want a size comparison chart. Where you have a (for instance) ntherland dwarf pictured next to a mini rex, pictured next to a mini lop, all the way up the size chart.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 13, 2013)

I am pretty sure there isn't one or at least not that I have seen


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 14, 2013)

I haven't seen one either. That's a good idea though. If I had time, I'd do it!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

I haven't seen one either. But its a great idea!


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 14, 2013)

Just for the fun of it, I put together a collection of my pictures of different rabbit breeds, taken at rabbit shows and get-togethers over the years. I've tried to get the pictures in scale, although it is a bit approximate. 

See how many you can figure out!







If you need a bigger version, you can download it here:
http://www.bpmlegal.com/rophot/rabbitbreeds-lg.jpg
_(Warning - it's 2MB)_


----------



## LolaTheRabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

I see two Lionheads. I have one and dont know if I have a mini or not. She is almost 4 months and. Can you tell me in 4 months how the weight should be for mini and regular Lionhead?


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 14, 2013)

LolaTheRabbit said:


> I see two Lionheads. I have one and dont know if I have a mini or not. She is almost 4 months and. Can you tell me in 4 months how the weight should be for mini and regular Lionhead?



There's only one lionhead - no breed appears more than once in my picture. The lionhead is the fifth bunny from the right. 

Full-grown lionheads will be 2.5-3.5 pounds. If there are mini-lionheads I wasn't aware of it.


----------



## LolaTheRabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you! I heard somewhere about mini Lionheads but im happy its only one
What kind of bunny is 12 or 13 in your chart?


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 14, 2013)

Even in 1 breed like a lionhead for example... there are still size differences. But I believe you're looking at the angora?


----------



## LolaTheRabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you. I always picture angora more fluffy. I was really hoping my Lionhead will be that big


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 14, 2013)

Flemish, English lop, French lop, Rex, I'm not sure, harlequin, English spot, angora, mini lop, not sure (silver marten?), Dutch, Californian, mini Rex maybe?, holland lop, lionhead, jersey wooly, dwarf hotot, netherland dwarf, and polish.

Some of those don't seem right. A cal should be with the harlequin group not after a dutch.


----------



## bellaterra214 (Apr 14, 2013)

Heres a link. scroll down a little bit

https://www.arba.net/breeds.htm

is that what you wanted?


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 14, 2013)

Flemish _right_
English lop _right_
French lop _right_
Rex _right_
I'm not sure
harlequin _right_
English spot _right_
angora _English angora, to be specific_
mini lop _right_
not sure (silver marten?) _yes, silver marten_
Dutch _right_
Californian _no, got that one wrong._
mini Rex maybe? _Not maybe - that's my Natasha! Mini-rex is right._
holland lop _right_
lionhead _right_
jersey wooly _right_
dwarf hotot _right_
netherland dwarf _right_
and polish. _and right!_
Well done! 

Here are the full versions of the pictures for the two you didn't get:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol so it's a himi mini Rex? The pictures were small I did t blow it up and that's a gold English spot

My mom wants me to ask if its a mini satin


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 14, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> Lol so it's a himi mini Rex? The pictures were small I did t blow it up and that's a gold English spot
> 
> My mom wants me to ask if its a mini satin



Satin is correct - that's what the label on the cage said, anyway - and it's a Himalayan, not a Mini-Rex.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 14, 2013)

Wait which one is a satin? The white and gold rabbit laying down?? That is most certainly a gold English spot. People at coop shows will change out rabbits for example today we had some polish in my tans cage.


----------



## majorv (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Mike. I have to disagree that the first picture is a Himalayan. A Himalayan is long and slender and a California is thick and heavy. Both do have the points but they have very different body shapes.


----------



## ladysown (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks so much. both are much appreciated.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 15, 2013)

Hmmm.... OK, I stand corrected. The gold spot was definitely labeled as a satin, and the himalyan as a himalayan, albeit at different rabbit shows at the NY State Fair. I did think that "satin" looked a lot like an English spot, but I figured they'd know better. I'll have to change the file names. 

The picture has been revised to enlarge the Californian and put him with the Rex where he belongs. 

I should start a thread to see if I can get some other pictures identified - I've got a bunch which are just "rabbit" because there was no label on the cage and no one to ask.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 15, 2013)

That would be so awesome!! I was thinking of making a thread of like bunny breed ID or something and get a game going lol.


----------



## GoKittyGo (Apr 15, 2013)

The black is a 9mo lionhead, he weighs almost 3 pounds, the blue is 4mo and is almost 2 pounds. I used the 20oz bottle to try and show scale. Hope that helps.

I've no idea why the bottom pic keeps going upside down.


----------



## LolaTheRabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you. I see she will be tiny. I'm thinking about adding some bigger bunny to my household do u know when will be next NY rabbit fair? I assume it's taking place in NYC correct?


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 16, 2013)

I've started a "Name that Rabbit" thread in the Rabbits online forum - check it out and see if you can identify any of the mystery bunnies (or post pictures of your own for the group mind to puzzle over).


----------



## coco_puffs (Apr 16, 2013)

You might want to check with veterinarian resource providers. My avian vet has side-by-side charts of say ... all species of lovebirds, etc. An exotics vet might have something, or their office staff might know where to get one. 

I guess you can start by googling "rabbit size comparison chart" or "species comparisons" something like that. Great idea, good luck!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know if you saw this already but someone made it on rabbit talk. Here you go


----------

